# I'm baaaaaaaaack



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey folks I'm back!

I haven't done anything in the way of props so far :\

And I doubt I will with the way I feel at the moment

but, yuss, hellooooo!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hiya, Mollins! Glad you are back!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Where did you go?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome back Mollins. What's got you down... building props can make you feel better.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Just didnt use the forum much, was just living in the real world  getting new friends, getting a bf and then splitting up with im because he cheated on my (he's a dick ¬_¬)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your problems..but Welcome back!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Mollins said:


> Just didnt use the forum much, was just living in the real world  getting new friends, getting a bf and then splitting up with im because he cheated on my (he's a dick ¬_¬)


That's too bad, but better to find out now. Here's to your ex :finger:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

WB Mollins. Zombie has the right answer, build something new and forget him.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Mollins - Sounded like you needed the break. Sometimes when you have to deal with another person's sh*t and the real world  - very tough combination I'll tell ya! I just started here a while back. Hope to be posting with ya soon.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks guys

I dunno how much building im going to get done in june though!

I'm going to be busy going on tour wit ha local band as their photographer!

check them out, I have a feeling you guys might like them!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=11652037

spunk rock from tayside in dundee!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back Mollins... a lots happens since u've been gone... Colins getting married to Trixi and Lotus is real pissed at em both... oh the Drama!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome back to the boards Mollins.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Long time no see, man!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

claymud said:


> Welcome back Mollins... a lots happens since u've been gone... Colins getting married to Trixi and Lotus is real pissed at em both... oh the Drama!


You always got your nose in where it doesn't belong, you little trickster!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

well u know me FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

claymud said:


> well u know me FE


yep, it's true. you heard it from the man himself!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome back, Mollins! Sorry to hear about your BF, but the band thing is awesome and I wish you all the luck in the world with it. Everything will just get better.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome! For the first time from moi!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You left? I was still voting for your costume.


----------

